# Centro musical SONY



## fdesergio (Dic 15, 2005)

Saludos a todos,
Me llego este equipo de sonido SONY modelo HCD-RG33 (en el frente dice MHC-RG33) sin el IC de salida de audio o amplificador de audio no consigo el Esquema, alguien me puede decir cual usa, de antemano gracias por la ayuda.

ANDRES ALEGRIA
andresalegria@hotmail.com
alegriaconejo2@yahoo.com.mx
Popayán-CAUCA-COLOMBIA


----------



## raulonline (Dic 19, 2005)

Estimado amigo, el IC de Salida que utiliza es el STK402-090.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 21, 2005)

Raul, gracias por responder, ya lo coloque y funciono Ok, nuevamente mil gracias.


----------

